# Do I have to use circular knitting needles.



## willoughbyvictoria (Apr 21, 2012)

I am looking at a few patterns to start when I finish my knitted baby blanket. Most of the baby blanket patterns call for circular knitting needles. I only have straight needles as i am just a beginner and really love working with them. Is it possible to do a baby blanket that calls for circular needles on straight needles. I have two sizes of needles I have size US7 and US15 both are rather long.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

It will depend on how many stitches are called for and whether or not they will comfortably fit on the needle. Two of the advantages of a circular needles are that they can accommodate a large number of stitches and that the weight of the stitches is evenly distributed across the needle. The weight on straight needles can be very hard on hands, arms, etc.


----------



## carole044 (Feb 5, 2011)

Circular needles hold more stitches which is probably why they were suggested. If you can get all the stitches on a 
straight needle go for it but be careful - if they're pushed on too tight they'll slip off. Circulars don't have that problem.


----------



## willoughbyvictoria (Apr 21, 2012)

Ty for the replys. I love my straight needles. the ones I have are between 14 and 16 inches. Not sure how many stitches I can get onto them.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

willoughbyvictoria said:


> Ty for the replys. I love my straight needles. the ones I have are between 14 and 16 inches. Not sure how many stitches I can get onto them.


I knit with straight needles for years, and I was comfortable using them. Then I got the Knitpicks "try me" set of circulars. I am knitting some squares for an afghan, and I really like the acrylic circular ones. http://www.knitpicks.com/needles/TRY_IT_Needle_Set__D90589.html
As a PP stated, you can get more stitches on a circular needle. It is more comfortable for your hands and wrists to have the knitting centered on the circular needle. You still knit back and forth like straight needles unless the pattern calls for circular knitting (like a hat). Also if your dog or cat jumps on your lap, you aren't as likely to drop a bunch of stitches off a circular needle like you would if you were using straight needles.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Even 16" straight needles might be a problem for your baby afghan. Please know that if you use circular needles for a flat piece like an afghan, you just turn you work from one side to the other as you finish each row. It's no different than knitting with straight needles--your stitches just rest on the long cable between your needles.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Circular needles are just like the straight needles. except they have a wire to hold all your stitches. Most people that worry about using them have never tried them. give them a try just pick them up exactly like you do your straight needles and start knitting " pretend the wire is not there. before you know it you will be hooked. Ever since I started using them I hate using my straight needles. for one they hold the weight of whatever you are knitting and you don't wind up loosing a needle out of your work. you are far less likely to drop off stitches when you lay your knitting down. come onnnnnnnn give them a chance I bet you will like them.


----------



## willoughbyvictoria (Apr 21, 2012)

I will have to pick some up and give them a try.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Circulars are not difficult to manage at all, you cast on the same way, only your stitches go down the needle onto the plastic cable. 

They can be stretched out to see how your pattern is going, instead of being bunched up as they might be on straights.
Then you just take the other end of the circular needle, and start knitting where you have finished casting on.

At the end of that row, you just pick up the other end of the needle, and start in where the yarn is, to do your purl or wrong side row.

It's just like straight knitting, right side and wrong side, from then on, you won't have joined the ends together.

It makes knitting large widths really easy.
I hope you give them a try.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

This suggestion has your best interest at heart. Go ahead and invest in the pair of circular needles your pattern calls for. They may feel slightly awkward at first, but in no time at all you will appreciate their advantages and wonder why you doubted.

Because a baby blanket is flat knitting, meaning that is isn't knitted in the round like a tube, you MIGHT be able to get all your stitches on the straight needles, but it won't be pleasant knitting for you for long, and your choice of needles might well make the difference in whether you complete your project happily and move on to other knitting successes, or give up and decide you just can't do it.

The more stitches you crowd onto your straight needles, the harder it will be not to lose stitches off the needle tips as you work and as you put down your work to answer the phone.

The more crowded your stitches are, the more difficult it will be to look at the last few rows of your work to see if they look good or if there is a mistake that you can correct if you catch it early. If you can't spread out your work to inspect and admire, all kinds of "goofs" can hide in there! It's very discouraging to find them later when you have worked half the blanket and can finally see what you did in the beginning. That's when you'll be tempted to give up in defeat.

The more inches you complete of your blanket on straight needles, the heavier your work will be. With all of it on your needles, it can really weigh your arms and hands down. It will make it feel very stiff so that it is harder and harder to work your stitches and easier to drop them off the needles accidentally. You may give up because of exhaustion or even pain. 

On circular needles you are able to spread out your work to inspect and fix if necessary. You are able to let the bulk of your completed work rest in your lap (or even on the seat beside you if the weather is hot) because it's on the CABLE and not on the needle tips. You don't have to hold the whole thing up in order to work a stitch.

You said you are a beginner. Congratulations! and good luck!

But do give yourself the best chance for success; don't start a large project with the odds against you. 

Since casting on on circulars feels awkward at first, DO use your straight needles for casting on. Even knit the first two or three rows on them if you'd like. Then knit OFF the straights onto your circulars. 

Let us know how you are progressing, ask questions here if you need help, and then post a picture when you're done! 

Happy knitting!
Virginia


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

1. Don't use size 15 needles for baby blankets. The baby will be able to catch their finger in the stitches.

2. You can knit baby blankets in panels on straight needles and then sew the panels together if you insist on using the straight needles.

3. Your best bet is to buy a size 4, 5 or 6 circular needle to use to knit baby blankets using baby yarn. You'll be much happier all the way around (no pun intended).


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

As I have been reading these posts, it occurs to me that all these "numbers" referring to the needles just could be confusing to a beginner.

You know, of course, that your straight needles have a SIZE, which refers to the diameter of the needle and a LENGTH. You could have a size 6 needle that is 10 inches long or 14 inches long, etc. 

The same is true for circulars. They come in the same sizes as straights come in, but then there is the length of the cable to consider. I have some size 2 needles for socks with a 9" cable. I also have size 2 needles with a 47" cable. I have 16" cable needles in size 8 for hats. The length of the cable needle is measured from tip to tip. Your pattern will tell you what cable needle length is recommended, but for a baby blanket you can always use a longer needle if that is what you have.

The best to you!!~
Virginia


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think you would be ok... just remember to not stop in the middle of your row... and when your done poke the needle tips into the skein of yarn so the stitches don't slid off.. I understand the want to get started with a project.. if it becomes to much of a hassle... caused by too many stitches or the ends of the needles hitting the chair or seat while you are knitting then you can always go and buy a circular needle in the same size as your straights.. just make sure they are 30" lengths or longer... some say 29" and that would be fine.. but for future afghans you would be more comfortable with longer cables... best of luck...


----------



## nightflutter (Apr 10, 2012)

I too am a new knitter and am going to chime in  I really understand the wanting to use your straight needles. Especially at the beginning. You become so pleased with yourself that you can manipulate the straight needles, that man, you don't want to have to learn that skill again. Now, that being said.... 

So I decided that I wanted to do a hat. So after much research, I go off to find a circular needle. Of course I had not paid attention to the size of the cable, and came home with the incorrect item. So back out I went. I get the correct size needle, and length of cable, and I am going to try it. 

My first attempt did not go well. I didn't take into consideration that with the shorter cable that the needles would be closer together.. It made the knitting awkward. I gave up quickly on that. 

Then I got to thinking.. knitting itself was awkward until I got the hang of it. So I decided to take the needles with the longer cable and give them a go with just straight knitting. So.. I have been working on a dishcloth. 

I am about halfway through, and I can say that it is getting easier. This long winded comment is just to say to you that I sympathize with you, and encourage you to try the circulars. Try something small first to get the feel of them. Then when you go to do the larger project, you will feel more confident..


----------



## stanshoney (Mar 9, 2012)

An unmentioned benefit of using circular needles is that the work sits in your lap rather than hanging off the ends of the needles. This is why it is easier on your hands, wrists, etc. especially with a big piece. I use circulars for EVERYTHING.


----------



## colesmom (Aug 16, 2011)

I have been knitting for years on straight needles. Several people tried to teach me to knit but I just couldn't get it. I kept trying on my own and fina1ly I could do it! But, the only way I could do it was by putting the right needle under my arm. You cannot do this with a circular needle or any double pointed needles so any patterns calling for a circular needle or double-pointed needles is impossible for me.


----------



## willoughbyvictoria (Apr 21, 2012)

Ty all for your advice. I will invest in a pair of circulars as soon as I have the money to do so. Kinda spent all my recreational money on the yarn. I was thinking about getting a set of interchangables.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

willoughbyvictoria said:


> I will have to pick some up and give them a try.


Yes, you really should. I always preferred straights myself, even scoffing at the TV when I heard Vickie Howell mention that she preferred circs because they were less weight.

But then, I'm not at all sure what happened, but suddenly I saw the light and now will put anything I can on circs. They don't stick out, they don't poke me or anything else, they weigh less (as advertised) and are therefore not as hard on the hands, wrists and arms, etc. Too, if you put your knitting down for a while -- weeks, months, years -- there's much less chance of getting the yarn crimped in that place in the UFO as there is with straights

They're not at all hard to use. You'll like them I think.


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

I never knit anymore with straights, unless I absolutely have to. Circulars, as stated above, are much easier and more comfortable to knit with. They eliminate the way straights stick out horizontally from your hands and bump into the arm of a chair or couch. The knitting sits more comfortably in your lap, and it's much, much easier on your hands, arms and wrists. I'm with stanshoney 100%! I'd say go ahead and think about investing in a good set of interchangeables. I got mine from knitpicks.com, but you can always just purchase one pair from your LYS or Michael's and give it a try. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## char17 (Apr 11, 2012)

colesmom said:


> I have been knitting for years on straight needles. Several people tried to teach me to knit but I just couldn't get it. I kept trying on my own and fina1ly I could do it! But, the only way I could do it was by putting the right needle under my arm. You cannot do this with a circular needle or any double pointed needles so any patterns calling for a circular needle or double-pointed needles is impossible for me.


My friend Karen knits like you do Colesmom, and she throws her yarn with her left hand. She is the Queen of baby blankets, large ones. She finnaly tried circulars and now is a regular whiz with the circulars. Blankets, adult hats, baby hats on 2 circulars. Still uses her long straights but really likes her circulars. If you are a new knitter your hands and wrists will Thank You as you grow older. if you've already grown older as I have your hands and wrists will tell you every morning "Why didn't you take care of me sooner?" Success to you.
Char


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

I've made lots of things on straight needles, including baby blankets, since I've been knitting for 59 years. However, you'll like using circulars for large projects since it won't crowd your stitches and they won't fall off. Watch garage sales, Goodwill and thrift shops for needles. Also, JoAnn's Michael's and Hobby Lobby 40% off coupons make needles more affordable. Happy knitting.


----------



## mpenzi (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi
I enjoy knitting with circular needles, you can knit them as you woud straight needles i.e knit a row, turn and knit the next, or use them to "form" a circle say in a sock.
Ive tried several types of detachable circular needles and "personally" i like the "Denise Set" of needles. These have a range of sizes that use can attach onto the "stringy" bit .. the stringy bits do come in a variety of lengths that will all connect together and if you need to change your needle size you just click the first size off then easily click the others back on. I found that these dont twist apart and are lovely and lightweight as they are plastic. They are made in the USA so you may be able to pick up the needle sizes and lengths you want singularly rather than in the set which could be expensive if you decide using circular needles isnt you.(Im in the UK).. I also use these needles as straight needles somes.. check their web site which will explain a lot more simply that i can.. 
Take care , good luck and keep us posted 
J x


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Circulars aren't everyone's cup of tea. There's something called a "flex" needle. It's a regular single pointed needle point with a cable attached and a "button" or bead at the end of the cable. Usually these are 20 - 22" long, made by Clover brand. I have a couple of pairs...very handy for baby blankets, towels, afghans. You might want to look into those. Knitting warehouse carries them, or used to.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

willoughbyvictoria said:


> I am looking at a few patterns to start when I finish my knitted baby blanket. Most of the baby blanket patterns call for circular knitting needles. I only have straight needles as i am just a beginner and really love working with them. Is it possible to do a baby blanket that calls for circular needles on straight needles. I have two sizes of needles I have size US7 and US15 both are rather long.


HI,
I use circulars sometimes for straight row knitting, due to it being easier for me to knit longer.
You hardly have to support them in your hands as the cables rest against my body & the tips almost float in my hands.
I have carpal tunnel from all the crocheting I have done in 40 yrs....so I can only knit without pain.
Of course if I am doing a pattern with ferw sts. I use straights... but much prefer circulars.


----------

